# convertire partizione di root in reiser4

## ArtX

ciao ragazzi,

ho deciso di passare a reiser4 nella partizione di root, così faccio anche da tester per la comunità  :Very Happy:  tanto a me sinceramente non importa se perdo i dati di root o al max backuppo.

per questo ovviamente mi servono alcune dritte.

visto che non si può convertire il reiserfs al volo in reiser4 va formattato (o sbaglio  :Question:  )

dunque dovrei copiare tutti i file su una partizione (ne ho una ex3 su hd usb bella capiete), formattare e ricopiarli nella nuova partizione r4, tutto da una live che lo supporti ovviamente.

sto sbagliando? io sto solo ipotizzando.

spostare tutti i file con cp -a /usr /bin etc.. è giusto.

non è che poi non mi va più il sistema?

grazie infinite

----------

## Luca89

Inutile dire che ti sconsiglio reiser4, non è conforme per essere inserito nel kernel ufficiale, in molti test è risultato lento ed è parecchio inaffidabile (non voglio accende flame, è solo una banale opinione). Comunque la conversione live non è possibile, devi riversare i dati da un'altra parte, "cp -a" va bene, ti consiglio però di farlo a sistema non avviato (usando un livecd).

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## drizztbsd

cp -a non mi ispira fiducia, non ricordo se non tiene le acl o gli hardlink cmq usa rsync -a piuttosto

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> cp -a non mi ispira fiducia, non ricordo se non tiene le acl o gli hardlink cmq usa rsync -a piuttosto

 

non credo. che io sappia cp -a è la via corretta per fare questo genere di migrazioni:

 *man cp wrote:*   

> -a: Preserve  as much as possible of the structure and attributes of the original files in the copy

 

----------

## cloc3

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> cp -a non mi ispira fiducia, non ricordo se non tiene le acl o gli hardlink cmq usa rsync -a piuttosto

 

al contrario. manpages alla mano in questa discussione è emerso proprio l'opposto.

cp -a è equivalente a rsync -aH

----------

## ArtX

se il reiserfs4 non va bene, qual'è un'ottimo fs per la root?

non per dire niente ma il reiserfs3.6 non mi sta soddisfando per quanto riguarda la velocità, l'hd mi sembra come frammentato e fa molti accessi al disco.(uso un laptop e ...).

perchè

Preserve as much as possible of the structure

è sicuro questo as much as..?

grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> se il reiserfs4 non va bene, qual'è un'ottimo fs per la root?

 

domanda pericolosa. si rischia di accendere l'ennesimo flame.

al giorno d'oggi io mi sentirei di dire che tutti i maggiori file systems sono sufficientemente affidabili, intendendo tra questi ext2, ext3, XFS e JFS.

ReiserFS l'hai provato sulla tua pelle e riceve solo critiche da ogni pare, per non parlare del fatto gravissimo che è scarsamente mantenuto. Suse, che ne finanzia lo sviluppo, non lo adotta sulle macchine in produzione. meditare, gente!

Reiser4 è in perenne testing e nemmeno la stessa Novell lo adotta in nessuna implementazione di Suse Linux.

ext4 ha l'aria di essere un progetto interessentassimo, ma secondo me non è ancora giunto ad un grado di maturità sufficiente (e poi mancano i tool user-space!)

dipende ovviamente da cosa devi fare con la tua macchina. se hai a disposizione una buona quantità di memoria (>= 1 GB) credo sarebbe interessante provare JFS, che ha dietro solo IBM.

personalmente a me piace XFS, del quale si riesce a fare un tuning specifico per ogni configurazione. anche questo ha dietro un'aziendina insignificante: Silicon Graphics con il suo IRIX, ed è da sempre all'avanguardia, in quanto a sviluppo del lato kernel.

se dovessi decidere oggi cosa usare, la scelta sarebbe senza dubbio tra ext2 o ext3, in vista della migrazione a ext4 quando questo sarà stabile (migrazione che avverrà in modo trasparente, come quella da ext2 a ext3).

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

il reiser4 sarebbe una vera svolta, Ã¨ un fs velocissimo. purtroppo perÃ² tutti ci spalano merd@ sopra per chissÃ  quale motivo. dicono tutti che Ã¨ instabile. per quanto mi riguarda l'unico fs che mi si Ã¨ corrotto Ã¨ stato un ext3. quindi prima di dire che non Ã¨ sicuro fornite le prove e non dite le cose solo per sentito dire o solo perchÃ¨ va di moda denigrare il reiserfs.

unico problema: hans reiser ("inventore" e principale manteiner dell'omonimo fs) Ã¨ stato arrestato e chissÃ  per quanto tempo non ci sarÃ  piÃ¹ supporto per questo fs. Ã¨ un vero peccato se sparisse dalla circolazione...

----------

## .:chrome:.

guarda che le prove ci sono.

basta cercare tra i vari siti che si occupano del kernel e di tutto quello che gli va dietro (http://www.kerneltrap.org, http://www.lwn.net, e tanti altri, soprattutto spulciare negli archivi della LKML) per trovare un'infinitÃ  di problemi originati da ReiserFS, o di discussioni anche abbastanza accese tra Hans Reiser e tutti gli altri sviluppatori del kernel.

me lo immagino lui da solo che inveisce contro un gruppo di persone (Linus Trovalds, Andre Morton, Alan Cox, Ingo Molnar) dicendo "siete tutti degli ignoranti: sbagliate tutti e ho ragione solo io!". ovviamente non Ã¨ che sia successo veramente cosÃ¬ (non erano faccia a faccia) ma la scenetta rende perfettamente l'idea, e mi fa dubitare assai di un personggio simile, che si permette di dare degl iincompetendi ai maggiori esperti mondiali di sistemi operativi e di programmazione.

tutto questo per quanto riguarda ReiserFS. per quanto riguarda invece Reiser4, dato che come dici tu funziona cosÃ¬ bene, potresti spiegare come mai non Ã¨ ancora stato incluso nel kernel ufficiale? sapresti anche spiegare come mai Novell, che finanzia il progetto, non l'ha adottato su nessuno dei suoi sistemi?

tutti questi fatti sono documentati. spero non pretenderai che qualcuno vada a cercare per te i singoli dettagli di queste notizie, che comunque sono di dominio pubblico e sotto gi occhi di tutti.

di contro io ti chiedo, visto che stai dicendo che quel file system Ã¨ affidabilissimo, di fornire qualche prova che avvalori questa tua tesi. e ricorda che il fatto che funzioni bene da te, non vuol dire che funzioni bene in assoluto; quindi servono fatti concreti!

----------

## ArtX

allora, da un articolo ho letto che non viene incluso nel kernel linux perchè va oltre un "semplice" visto che supporta i plug-in.

sinceramente non so di cosa parlo ma si diceva che cosi dopo unix non è più unix, e si dovrebbero adttare i plugin nel vfs e non solo per reiser4.

comunque si diceva che era un fs più avanzato?

l'importatne allora non è il fs, andrò a leggere un po qualche articolo  e bench e vado su quello che sembra più prestazionele.

ok, mi farebbe piacere se mi postate qualche link a qualche benchmark già che siete?

la domanda ora è: ma cp -a è sicuro o cè un modo più sicuro?

----------

## X-Drum

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, mi farebbe piacere se mi postate qualche link a qualche benchmark già che siete?

 

cerca sul forum, se non ricordo male c'era già un 3d con dei benchmark

edit:ma ricorda cosa c'è scritto nella mia signature  :Razz: 

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me, se si vogliono massime prestazioni bisogna essere molto esperti di filesystem e formattare con le giuste opzioni per la propria macchina. Se non si è in grado di fare ciò si avranno solo problemi, quindi è molto meglio usare un classico e "banale" ext3 formattato in maniera standard, da buone prestazioni ed è abbastanza affidabile in parecchie circostanze.

----------

## ArtX

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *ArtX wrote:*   
> 
> ok, mi farebbe piacere se mi postate qualche link a qualche benchmark già che siete? 
> 
> cerca sul forum, se non ricordo male c'era già un 3d con dei benchmark
> ...

 

per per la sign sulla ati posso solo che quotare, per il resto non ciò capito niente.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ero a conoscenza degli screzi tra reiser i gli sviluppatori del kernel linux dovuti, anche, al suo caratterino non proprio da persona modesta.

cmq il punto a cui volevo arrivare Ã¨ spezzare una lancia a favore del reiserfs, che viene sempre sconsigliato e indicato come da evitare assolutamente dagli utenti di questo e altri forum su internet, il tutto a favore di altri file system, ext3 in primis. io sono per i prodotti di qualitÃ  e (per le esigenze degli utenti desktop s'intende) secondo me l'ext3 Ã¨ proprio il peggiore in assoluto innanzitutto perchÃ¨ non Ã¨ questo gran mostro di affidabilitÃ , Ã¨ inaffidabile almeno quanto il reiserfs, e poi ha le prestazioni peggiori in assoluto tra la rosa dei fs supportati ufficialmente dal kernel linux. non capisco come mai quando uno chiede consiglio sul fs da adottare per una partizione gli viene consigliato per "default" di usare ext3 (cosÃ¬ come ha fatto Luca89)...

per quanto riguarda reiser4 non Ã¨ inserito nel kernel linux (al di lÃ  delle antipatie reciproche tra reiser e torvalds e company) per il fatto che Ã¨ un fs ancora poco testato, ed ovviamente se le cose continuano cosÃ¬ (reiser in galera e nessuno che lo inserisce nei sorgenti del kernel) secondo me sarÃ  un progetto destinato a morire.

----------

## .:chrome:.

io appoggio completamente quanto detto da luca89:

una buona ottimizzazione del kernel e dei parametri del file system puÃ² dare risulati davvero straordinari. credo che questo abbia piÃ¹ senso che andare alla ricerca di file system particolarmente performanti usati poi con configurazioni non ottimali.

detto questo...

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> cmq il punto a cui volevo arrivare Ã¨ spezzare una lancia a favore del reiserfs, che viene sempre sconsigliato e indicato come da evitare assolutamente dagli utenti di questo e altri forum su internet, il tutto a favore di altri file system, ext3 in primis. io sono per i prodotti di qualitÃ  e (per le esigenze degli utenti desktop s'intende) secondo me l'ext3 Ã¨ proprio il peggiore in assoluto innanzitutto perchÃ¨ non Ã¨ questo gran mostro di affidabilitÃ , Ã¨ inaffidabile almeno quanto il reiserfs, e poi ha le prestazioni peggiori in assoluto tra la rosa dei fs supportati ufficialmente dal kernel linux. non capisco come mai quando uno chiede consiglio sul fs da adottare per una partizione gli viene consigliato per "default" di usare ext3 (cosÃ¬ come ha fatto Luca89)...

 

ho l'impressione che tu parli senza cognizione di causa.

sinceramente Ã¨ la prima volta che sento un'opinione di questo tipo. unica voce fuori dal coro.

ext2 e ext3 sono i file system standard di Linux. i piÃ¹ testati, collaudati ed affidabili.

il fatto che tu abbia avuto una perdita di dati non vuol dire che il file system sia in generale non affidabile. una cosa sono le valutazioni oggettive; diversa cosa Ã¨ l'esperienza personale.

in rete non troverai un solo documento che convaliderÃ  la tua tesi.

oltretutto parli di prestazioni, ma evidentemente nelle tue osservazioni non hai mai sperimentato le diverse opzioni di mkfs, altrimenti sapresti che ext2, in determinate condizioni, puÃ² diventare estremamente veloce: molto piÃ¹ dei suoi concorrenti.

questo Ã¨ un fatto scontato; non foss'altro perchÃ© gli altri principali file system (XFS, JFS e ReiserFS) hanno una struttura molto piÃ¹ complessa, per cui impegnano maggiormente il processore, e mantengono il sistema operativo in kernel-time per una porzione ti tempo superiore, di conseguenza aumentano anche i context switch, che portano alla diminuzione dell'efficienza globale.

qualunque testo per lo studio dei sistemi operativi puÃ² convalidare queste considerazioni.

[OT] vorrei rinnovare l'invito a non divulgare informazioni infondate o non verificate come se fossero la veritÃ  assoluta. ricordo che inquesto forum ci sono anche delle persone che desiderano imparare, e non Ã¨ giusto vendere loro informazioni false [/OT]

----------

## ArtX

ragazzi, ognuno dica la sua ma ma non scatenate flame, possibile che nel mondo linux non si possa mai chiedere qualcosa che poi nascano flames, da gnomevskde, a reiser a quant'altro.

sicuramente, anche se il raiserfs non vi piace, siate felici che esiste, visto che essendo opensource chi se ne intende puo trarne beneficio guardando i sorgenti no, che siano buone o brutte cose e poi avrà sicuramente le sue qualità.

sinceramente io mi sono semrpe trovao bene sia con reiserfs che con ext3 (con l'opzione O_index.. o na roba simile).

solo che non so perchè ora sul portatile (hd5400 sata) lo sento poco reattivo, specialmente con l'uso di portage.

bye

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

.:chrome:. per caritÃ  il mio intento non era quello di scatenare un flame (anche se convengo con ArtX nel dire che su certi argomenti, come gnome vs kde il flame si sviluppa proprio naturalmente  :Very Happy:  ). ho solo voluto esprimere il mio punto di vista, magari avrei dovuto farlo con tono diverso e se qualcuno se l'Ã¨ presa me ne scuso. cmq ho cercato di fornire la mia visione delle cose. non ho molta esperienza in fatto di file systems. diciamo che ho provato solo ext3 e reiserfs entrambi per qualche anno. e personalmente io la differenza tra questi fs l'ho notata sia in fatto di affidabilitÃ  che di prestazioni, entrambi a favore di reiserfs. l'uso che ne faccio io Ã¨ prevalentemente un uso desktop, magari per altri utilizzi le cose possono cambiare... cmq prossimamente cercherÃ² di ampliare le mie conoscenze provando anche xfs, che da quanto leggo in rete sembra buono.

per il reiser4 confesso sinceramente che l'avrei voluto vedere incluso con i sorgenti del kernel, ma probabilmente questo rimarrÃ  solo un sogno... peccato perchÃ¨ (e questo credo sia incontestabile) Ã¨ un fs molto prestante.

mi sembra che nel kernel 2.6.19 dovrebbe essere incluso (come experimental) il file system ext4. non mi sono documentato molto ma le prestazioni non sono molto superiori all'ext3, probabilmente gli sviluppatori si saranno concentrati su altri aspetti...

----------

## .:chrome:.

infatti io non ho visto assolutamente nessun flame. se ne discuteva. basta...  :Smile: 

@VegetaSSJ5:

non ho mai messo in dubbio la bontà delle tue parole. dico solo che le "impressioni" che riceviamo nell'uso di determinati strumenti non sempre rappresentano la realtà, e vorrei solo invitarti ad approfondire l'argomento. tutto qui.

se vuoi a tutti i costi provare Reiser4, installa gli mm-sources. lì c'è

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> se vuoi a tutti i costi provare Reiser4, installa gli mm-sources. lï¿½ c'ï¿½

 

lo provai tempo fa appena fu rilasciato ufficialmente con l patch di con kolivas. perÃ² fu un'avventura breve e non ho potuto maturare un giudizio...

----------

## kaosone

io uso reiser4 da tantissimo, mai perso un dato nonostante sia saltata la luce parecchie volte da quando l'ho messo su, velocissimo, nessun problema   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Il problema dei flames nasce dal fatto che la gente si ostina a confrontare opinioni soggettive ... se a me piace la cioccolata non riuscirete a convincermi che la marmellata sia più buona ...

Se la gente continua a postare robe tipo "reiser 4, mai perso un bit ed è velocissimo" o "xfs e dormo tranquillo" o simili non si ottiene nulla se non aumentare la confusione ... e rischiare di scatenare flames ...

Se una persona si trova bene (o male) con un fs sono solo affaracci suoi ...

Al massimo avrebbe più senso parlare di benchmark di differenti fs (ovviamente sullo stesso hw) per poter paragonare le prestazioni, il consumo di cpu etc etc ... oltre a questo bisognerebbe tenere conto anche dell'affidabilità di un fs ... posso anche leggere centinaia di posto di gente che vanta l'affidabilità e le prestazioni di reiser4 ma fino a quando la gente che vanta una reale competenza lo sconsiglia io non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione ...

Se parliamo di impressioni otteniamo solo due cose, aumentiamo la confusione e il nostro numero di post, l'unico modo per fare chiarezza è diffondere dati oggettivi, chrome (per quanto a volte possa risultare scorbutico) è decisamente preparato e porta argomentazioni più tecniche di kaosone (senza offesa sei solo un esempio) che si limita a riferirci della sua esperienza personale.

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il problema dei flames nasce dal fatto che la gente si ostina a confrontare opinioni soggettive ... se a me piace la cioccolata non riuscirete a convincermi che la marmellata sia più buona ...
> 
> Se la gente continua a postare robe tipo "reiser 4, mai perso un bit ed è velocissimo" o "xfs e dormo tranquillo" o simili non si ottiene nulla se non aumentare la confusione ... e rischiare di scatenare flames ...
> 
> Se una persona si trova bene (o male) con un fs sono solo affaracci suoi ...
> ...

 

[OT] per :chrome: scorbutico è a volte un eufemismo... ma ci piace così!   :Wink:   [/OT]

----------

## xdarma

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se la gente continua a postare robe tipo "reiser 4, mai perso un bit ed è velocissimo" o "xfs e dormo tranquillo" o simili non si ottiene nulla se non aumentare la confusione ... e rischiare di scatenare flames ...
> 
> 

 

...ma almeno faccio "statistica". Certo devo partire dal presupposto che sono opinioni.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> posso anche leggere centinaia di posto di gente che vanta l'affidabilità e le prestazioni di reiser4 ma fino a quando la gente che vanta una reale competenza lo sconsiglia io non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione ...
> 
> 

 

Su ReiserFS4, non è marcato stabile e penso che nessuno lo consigli a cuor leggero, ma qui si sconsiglia anche ReiserFS3, e  ti ricordo che ReiserFS3 è stato incluso come stabile nel kernel 2.4.1 (parecchi anni fa) e comunque prima che sia stato dichiarato stabile ext3. Cosa mi dici? Che la competenza dei kernel-dev va e viene a simpatie?

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se parliamo di impressioni otteniamo solo due cose, aumentiamo la confusione e il nostro numero di post, l'unico modo per fare chiarezza è diffondere dati oggettivi, chrome (per quanto a volte possa risultare scorbutico) è decisamente preparato e porta argomentazioni più tecniche di kaosone (senza offesa sei solo un esempio) che si limita a riferirci della sua esperienza personale.

 

Ma nel "florilegio" di citazioni, .:chrome:. ha dimenticato che SuSE ha sempre utilizzato ReiserFS3 da prima ancora che fosse stabile nel Kernel (come anche Mandrake), che la scelta di default di Slackware dovrebbe essere ancora ReiserFS3 (è da un pò che non la installo ma non mi sembra ci siano novità). Il mancato supporto di SuSE a ReiserFS3 è palesemente figlio dell'acquisizione da parte di Novell che nel giro di un anno è riuscita a far dimettere i due fondatori, passare a Gnome (abbandonando gli utenti fidelizzati attorno a KDE) e rinnegare ReiserFS.

.:chrome:. perde di credibilità? No, .:chrome:. ha delle idee ed esperienze e se chiedi consiglio ti dice quello che pensa ed ha provato sulla propria pelle. Ma credo che sia un comportamento assolutamente diffuso e comprensibile. E non gliene faccio certo una "colpa". I suoi suggerimenti non sono del tutto "oggettivi"? Sarai costretto a usare la tua testa per decidere e valutare i tuoi risultati  ;-)

Ciao, e mi raccomando: R3, non R4  :-)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ma nel "florilegio" di citazioni, .:chrome:. ha dimenticato che SuSE ha sempre utilizzato ReiserFS3 da prima ancora che fosse stabile nel Kernel (come anche Mandrake), che la scelta di default di Slackware dovrebbe essere ancora ReiserFS3 (è da un pò che non la installo ma non mi sembra ci siano novità). Il mancato supporto di SuSE a ReiserFS3 è palesemente figlio dell'acquisizione da parte di Novell che nel giro di un anno è riuscita a far dimettere i due fondatori, passare a Gnome (abbandonando gli utenti fidelizzati attorno a KDE) e rinnegare ReiserFS

 

no, aspetta... credo che ti sia perso qualcosa dei miei post.

il discorso su Reiser4 è abbastanza corretto. la gente può dire quello che le pare, ma è (era, prima dell'arresto di Reiser: ora non so) un file system in pesante sviluppo. questo vuol dire due cose: una buona, cioé che il progetto è seguito, viluppato, mantenuto, aggiornato, ecc... quella cattiva è che se andiamo bene a vedere, le parti oggetto di continua revisione sono quelle riguardanti l'integrazione con il VFS e poca roba di importanza minore. sei i dev del kernel devono mettere mano al VFS io mi sento autorizzato ad avere paura che il mio bel disco rigido diventi incompatibile con la nuova versione del kernel che mi appresto ad installare. è un rischio concreto seppur remoto, e questo prescinde ogni discorso su stabilità e balle varie... non me ne frega niente se il file system è veloce, se al prossimo riavvio i dati si autodistruggono. allora tanto vale che le partizioni le vada a fare su /dev/null

diverso discorso su ReiserFS: ha i suoi difetti, e non li voglio citare di nuovo. a questo si aggiunge una cosa: giustamente hai detto che è stato inserito nel kernel stabile 2.4.1 (non pensavo fosse così vecchio!) ma ultimamente la manutenzione su quel file system è crollata.

io seguo molto lo sviluppo del kernel, perché è una cosa che mi ha sempre incuriosito, e mi guardo tutte le patch su kernel.org. negli ultimi periodi non ho visto praticamente niente riguardante ReiserFS. tutto lo sforzo è concentrato su Reiser4, e il vecchio ReiserFS è abbandonato a sè stesso.

questo non è assolutamente un punto a suo favore.

----------

